# 02 Max slip



## kbske12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi. I was just wondering if anyone could help me with an issue I have with my 02 Max. Its auto, and it over revs in 2nd before shifting to 3rd then engage into 3rd. Should I get a new trans and put one in or is there an alternative. There is 136k miles on it


----------



## NissanEF (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a 2000 maxima and it does the same thing only from 2nd to 3rd. Done it since I've owned it I just let off a little when I know it needs to shift. Never had any problems


----------

